# Exemestane from EP



## sofargone561 (Oct 20, 2011)

how many ML is the dropper that comes on it? im tryna make sure i get the dosing right... its 25mg per ml would half a dropper be 12.5mg?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 20, 2011)

Best bet with any research chems is to go to your local pharmacy and get an oral syringe so you can properly dose the chems for your rats .. that being said I believe one dropper-worth (empty dropper, squeeze and draw in liquid) should be about 1ml - so 1/2 dropper would be 1/2ml and so forth


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 20, 2011)

coolo thanks!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 20, 2011)

I measured mine out the other day.  Its ABOUT a 1ml dropper.  I take ABOUT 1/2 the dropper daily.  If you want to get super nit picky then you will need an oral syringe but mine didnt fit into the bottle opening so I decided to do some quick measurements.  

ABOUT ABOUT ABOUT...dont take my word for it though.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 20, 2011)

do i rly need to be super exact?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 20, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> do i rly need to be super exact?



People gave me a range of 12.5-25.  That being said, No.  I am sure there is a decent margin of error.  Keep an eye on your nips and sensitivity while you are taking it.  If you notice signs of trouble up the dose(maybe learn to be a tad more accurate) or frequency EOD to ED.  If everything seems to be in check "Dont fix what aint broken."  A lot might depend on how many cycles you have under your belt and how intense the cycle is as well as how gyno prone you are(I guess this is learned after numerous cycles).

If you are using the dropper(that you measured just once to get a baseline) or oral syringe then you should be close enough.  If you are treating the bottle like a 5 hour energy then be concerned.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 20, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> do i rly need to be super exact?



with exemestane, nah you dont need to be too exact. Only issue you may run into is if you've planned out a dosing schedule based on the amount you have and you are going a little over each time - end up running out early. Otherwise, I wouldnt worry as long as you get within a few mg's of desired dose (and estimating with the dropper will be a fine way to do this)


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 20, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> with exemestane, nah you dont need to be too exact. Only issue you may run into is if you've planned out a dosing schedule based on the amount you have and you are going a little over each time - end up running out early. Otherwise, I wouldnt worry as long as you get within a few mg's of desired dose (and estimating with the dropper will be a fine way to do this)


i have plenty extra of everything. also when i squeeze my dropper it the glass only filles up halfway so is that considered full or half?


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 20, 2011)

suprfast said:


> People gave me a range of 12.5-25.  That being said, No.  I am sure there is a decent margin of error.  Keep an eye on your nips and sensitivity while you are taking it.  If you notice signs of trouble up the dose(maybe learn to be a tad more accurate) or frequency EOD to ED.  If everything seems to be in check "Dont fix what aint broken."  A lot might depend on how many cycles you have under your belt and how intense the cycle is as well as how gyno prone you are(I guess this is learned after numerous cycles).
> 
> If you are using the dropper(that you measured just once to get a baseline) or oral syringe then you should be close enough.  If you are treating the bottle like a 5 hour energy then be concerned.


first cycle ever and its only super dmz and test E 500mg a week and i have nolva on hand as well


----------



## suprfast (Oct 20, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> first cycle ever and its only super dmz and test E 500mg a week and i have nolva on hand as well



Good call having the nolva on hand.  you just never know.  I have a bottle that I hope I never have to open.

Sounds like a mild cycle(just like mine).  12.5 ED should be more than enough.  you might be able to squeak 12.5 EOD as some suggest its fine.  Its just a preference.  I was doing 12.5 EOD but as of lately my nips were always "BOING".  I decided to up it to ED, so I will see in a week or so if that works or if it was indeed my freezing ass house.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 22, 2011)

When i squeeze the dropper the glass only fills up halfway... is that considered half a dropper or a full one even tho the glass itself is only halfway full?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2011)

Half way up is considered half a dropper.  That is what I measured as 12.5.  It will be ball park.close enough for a simple cycle.  Id worry more on a heavy cycle but that is just me


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 22, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Half way up is considered half a dropper. That is what I measured as 12.5. It will be ball park.close enough for a simple cycle. Id worry more on a heavy cycle but that is just me


 im not to worried i just wanted to make sure that half of the glas was considered half a dropper i confused myself im overthinking it. thanks guys!


----------

